# New exercise



## Stitch147 (Aug 14, 2020)

As I'm missing doing my walks at weekends I wanted something else to do. A friend recommended Strollercise.
Gave it a try a couple of weeks ago and loved it. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 15, 2020)

Fab! It looks low-impact and fun.  (I was expecting to see peeps exercising with strollers / Zimmer frames).


----------



## Hardy (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks good fun


----------

